#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  مشکل:فراموش کردن پسورد ویندوز

## touch

با سلام فراموشی پسورد ویندوز..............دوستان عزیز لطف کردن با برنامه windows passvord removerگذاشتن منتها اینکه فایل iso روققط رایت کتم یعنی اینکه پوشه فایل رو باز کنیم بعد رایت کنم.........یا اینکه کلا خود پوشه رو کامل رایت کنم....lممنون میشم یه راهنمایی

----------

*davarzani*,*navidnavid*,*Padashi*,*pedram*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sajadabazeri

با سلام
اول این کار انجام بده کلید های ALT+CTRL +DELET را بزن بعد در قسمت USER NAME این کلمه را تایپ کن administrator موفق باشی

----------

*forud*,*navidnavid*,*pedram*,*toti*,*touch*

----------


## touch

کلا میخوام حذفش کنم............................ممنون

----------

*davarzani*,*navidnavid*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست با صفا 
سلام
شما موقعی که ایمیج ( فایل Iso ) رو رایت بکنی برنامه هیچ پوشه و فایل اضافی رو قبول نمی کنه فقط فقط فایل ایزو رو میشناسه
برای رایت کرده میتونید از برنامه های ذیل استفاده کنید 
Clone CD - Ultro Iso - Alchol 120% - Nero  استفاده بکنید 
موفق باشید

----------

*davarzani*,*navidnavid*,*toti*,*touch*,*تاج*

----------


## touch

ممنون با سم جان
اما این برنامه باید به صورت بوتیبل اجرا بشه...اما برنامه clon cd فقط ایمیج میشه گرفت........با nero چند خوبه

----------

*navidnavid*,*pedram*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

سلام. اون iso خودش بوتیبل هست فقط باید رایت بشه. اما همانطور که دوستمون گفتند شما اول با یوزر administrator تست کن اگر آمد بالا میتونی بری و پسوورد اون یکی یوزر رو از کنترل پنل حذف کنی.
و راه دوم اینکه اون iso یکم کار کردن باهاش حوصله می خواد و باید رایت بشه و ... اما فکر کنم چند روز پیش نرم افزاری دیدم که نیاز به بوت کردن نداشت و از خود ویندوز این کار رو انجام میداد ولی مطمئن نیستم صبر کنید چند دقیقه یک سرچ بکنم. اگر پست نزدم بدونید پیداش نکردم...

----------

*navidnavid*,*pedram*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

CLone - CD  ) ایمیج میگره - ایمیج رایت میکنه - سی دی به سی دی میزنه - سی دی رو پاک میکنه -
شما باید روی گزینه دوم که عکس مداده استفاده بکنید
Nero  هم فرقی نمیکنه چه ورژنی باشه -از ورژن هفت به بالا هم انجام میدن 
به توصیه های آقای نکویی توجه کنید

----------

*navidnavid*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*toti*,*touch*,*تاج*

----------


## nekooee

من متأسفانه پیدا نکردم اون نرم افزار رو که گفتم ولی یک روش دیگه هم هست که برای هــک بیشتر کاربرد داره!:
آموزش دور زدن پسورد ویندوز 7 بدون نرم افزار | گروه سايبري سپانو

اینجا آموزشش هست ولی خوب این روش هم طولانیه اما من استفاده کردم و جواب میده! و نیازی به رایت سی دی نداره. اما اون فایلی که جایگزین میشه قبلش ازش یک بک آپ بگیرید بتونید برش گردونید
اگر خواستید از iso استفاده کنید لااقل برنامه reset Windows Password enterprice رو دانلود و نصب کنید که موقع بوت محیطش گرافیکی هست و کمک زیادی میکنه

----------

*pedram*,*setam*,*toti*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

این رو اگر دانلود کنید خودش روی سیستم نصب میشه و وقتی نوع ویندوز رو مشخص کنید و اوکی کنید از شما میپرسه روی فلش می خواید بزنید یا روی دیسک. بعد بسته به سلیقه خودتون انتخاب میکنید و اتوماتیک خودش سی دی یا فلش بوتیبل میسازه و سیستم رو ری استارت و با اون بوت میکند. احتمالا اونجا هم بیشتر کارها رو خودش انجام میده.

Windows Password Reset - Help You Recover All Windows Password

----------

*navidnavid*,*pedram*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## poya.poya

*چگونه برای تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز XP هنگامی که شما آن را فراموش کرده 
*
* با این نرم افزار میتوان   تنظیم مجدد رمز عب**ور ویندوز، 7، ویستا، XP، 2000  و رمز عبور کاربر با CD / DVD  یا درایو USB انجام داد.


وقتی که شما رمز عبور ورود به ویندوز خود را را فراموش کرده، این نرم   افزار برای شما مفید است که می تواند به تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور از دست رفته و   بدون اطلاعات از دست رفته است. 
  این آموزش به شما نحوه استفاده از تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز شخصی تنظیم   مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز XP به در کمتر از 3 دقیقه را نشان می دهد.  

برای تعویض ویندوز ویستا، XP، 2000 رمز عبور شخصی تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز به این شکل است که :

* *  مرحله 1: 
*




*Windows  Password  Reset*
* دانـــــــــــــــــــ        * *             ـــــــــــــلود کنید
*
*
  2.  در مرحله دوم، انتخاب نام درایو شما از لیست PULL-DOWN.  کلیک کنید
  فرایند  شروع  شود. 
  3. یا رایت به USB فلش درایو یا**CD / DVD .* 
 

*
**
در حال حاضر دیسک بازیابی برای کامپیوتر شما قفل شده است برای تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز XP  باید هنگام استارت کامپیوتر  اولین مرحله بوت از طریق   CD / DVD و یا USB   را انتخاب کنید 

  پس از بوت شدن از CD / DVD و یا USB، 
*
*این صفحه نمایان خواهد شد* 




*
*
*   2.  تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور، کلیک کنید.  روی Yes کلیک کنید هنگامی که یک پنجره تایید باز به تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور کاربر، و سپس شما می توانید رمز عبور دیگر کاربران و همچنین تغییر دهید.
*



*
3.  تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز شخصی را به تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور به عنوان خالی، شما می توانید بر روی ویندوز XP بدون رمز عبور وارد سیستم شوید.

** 

*
*

*

*   4.  پس ازتعویض رمز عبور  راه اندازی مجدد کرده  و همچون عکس زیر:
باز کرده و  روی ، بیرون انداختن دیسک بازیابی رمز عبور ویندوز، کلیک کنید
   بله 
و راه اندازی مجدد کامپیوتر شما
 و سپس شما می توانید بدون کلمه عبور وارد شوید.*



 




  تنظیم مجدد رمز عبور ویندوز شخصی نه تنها می تواند ویندوز رمز عبور XP، را تنظیم مجدد کنند
بلکه  به شما اجازه می دهد تا یک حساب کاربری جدید برای ویندوز 7، ویستا، XP، 2000  را باز کنید.  

*
شما می توانید کلیک کنید اضافه کردن به کاربر دکمه برای اضافه کردن یک کاربر جدید (تازه وارد)  اضافه کنید. 
سپس شما می توانید به کامپیوتر با این حساب جدید وارد شوید.


**   حال حاضر از نوع ورود نام کاربری و رمز عبور، و سپس OK را کلیک کنید.* 

 
 
*

 پس از راه اندازی مجدد سیستم PC شما** کاربر جدید با priviliges  در لیست نشان داده خواهد شد که
 می توانید ویندوز XP را با این کاربر جدید وارد شوید*

----------

*armin11*,*mehdi43211*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sistana*

----------


## armin11

با سلام و تشکر از برنامه خوبتان 
اما دوست عزیز این برنامه شما که تریاله لطف کن فول ورژنشم بزار یا برای فعال سازیش اموزش یا راهکاری معرفی کن

با تشکر

----------

*iman.maoosh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Padashi

> با سلام فراموشی پسورد ویندوز..............دوستان عزیز لطف کردن با برنامه windows passvord removerگذاشتن منتها اینکه فایل iso روققط رایت کتم یعنی اینکه پوشه فایل رو باز کنیم بعد رایت کنم.........یا اینکه کلا خود پوشه رو کامل رایت کنم....lممنون میشم یه راهنمایی


با عرض سلام خدمت شما 
براي عبور از Password ویندوز XP دو راه وجود داره.
روش اول ، ورود به سيستم به عنوان مدير سيستم است.
 براي اين منظور ، پس از ورود به قسمت در خواستPasswassword کليدهايCTRL + ALT + DEL را دوبار فشار دهيد.
 ( کليدهای CTRL و  ALT را نگه داشته و کليد Delete را دوبار سريع فشار دهيد)
کادر انتخاب کاربر سيستم ظاهر مي شود.
در فيلد username کلمه Administrator را وارد و فيلد Password را خالی بذار.
با کليک بر روي دکمه ok مي توانيد وارد سيستم شويد.

روش دوم در حالتي استفاده مي شود که admin نیز دارای رمز عبور باشد.
براي اين منظور هنگام اجرا شدن ويندوز کليد F5 (یا F8) رو پشت سرهم بزن تا صفحه انتخاب حالات خاص سیستم عامل ظاهر بشه.
حالت Safe Mode رو انتخاب کن و کلید Enter رو بزن.
وقتی وارد سیستم عامل شدی مي تونی به سادگي کلمه عبور را از ورودي مورد نظر حذف کني.

براي اين منظور آيتم run رو اجرا کن.(کلیدهای Ctrl+R)
Open را در فيلد open عبارت Control userpasswords2 رو تایپ کن و بعدش روی Ok کلیک کن.
کادر User Accounts باز میشه.userمورد نظر رو انتخاب کن بعدش روی دکمه Reset Password کلیک کن.
بدون وارد کردن Password بر روي دکمه OK کلیک کن.
دقت کنيد که اين روش امکان تغيير يا حذف رمز عبور کاربر جاري را به شما نخواهد داد.
اگر مي خواهيد رمز کاربر جاري را حذف کنيد، مي توانيد به عنوان مدير سيستم   وارد سيستم شده (Administrator) و رمز عبور کاربر مورد نظر را تغيير داده و   يا حذف کنيد.
دقت کنيد که اگر بر روي   Administrator کلمه عبور قرار دارد، ابتدا آن را   حذف و سپس اقدام به حذف کلمه عبور کاربر مورد نظر کنيد.     
برای از بین بردن پسوورد بایوس هم کافی باطری سیستم رو دربیاری و دوباره جا بزنی.

----------

*nekooee*,*pedram*,*poya.poya*,*sohil62*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

البته اگر روی اکانت administrator هم پسوورد گذاشته باشه فکر نمیکنم در حالت Safemode هم بشه بدون رمز وارد شد. در واقع در این حالت به روشهای عادی دیگه نمیشه وارد شد و راحت راهش همون نرم افزار بالاست.
ویندوز Xp راحت تر هست و شاید بشه کلک هایی سرش زد ولی ویندوز 7 فقط یا به همون روش هک که در چند پست قبل ذکر کردم میشه یا با نرم افزاهای بوتیبل مخصوص. که بهترینش هم همین بالایی هست

نسخه های تریال معمولا مدت زمان کوتاهی کار میکنند ولی تمام امکانات رو دارند. نسخه هایی که دمو باشند محدود هستند. اگر نرم افزار فوق هم به همین روال باشه همان نسخه تریال هم کار شما رو راه میندازه!
ولی نسخه کرک شده اون هم احتمال زیاد هست فقط باید تو گوگل سرچ کنید. حالا من نگاه میکنم اگر بود برایتان میگذارم
موفق باشید

----------

*armin11*,*Padashi*,*pedram*,*sohil62*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

من نرم افزار بالا رو کرک شده ندیدم ولی این هم خیلی شبیه به همون هست و محیطش به صورت گرافیکی هست.:

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/Top.Passwo...sword.2012.rar
پسوورد: *soft98.ir

*عکس از محیط برنامه:





نرم افزار قبلی هم اگر دانلودتون محدود نیست بگیرید همان تریالشم تست کنید کار میکنه فکر کنم

----------

*armin11*,*iman.maoosh*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## armin11

با سلام مجدد و تشکر فراوان

بنده که زیاد با این چیزا راهی ندارم اما برای دیگر دوستان عرض کردم
به پاس فرمایشات شما دانلود و تست کردم اصلا جواب نمیده 
نرم افزاره خیلی خوبیست و بسیار زیباست اما دقیقا اخرین مرحله شکستن پسورد مگه برو نسخه کاملشو بخر 

من هم تلاش میکنم اصلشو پیداکنم و در اختیار دوستان بگذارم
بازهم تشکر

----------

*iman.maoosh*,*Padashi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

> این هم نسخه اصلی
> 
> کراک شده بوتیبل
> 
> *بازیابی پسورد ویندوز با Reset Windows Password 1.2.1.195*
> 
>           نرم افزاری بسیار کاربردی


با تشکر از شما این هم کار رو راه میندازه و نرم افزار خوبیه اما مشکلش یکی حجمش هست که بالا 113 مگابایته و دانلود کردنش برای کسایی که محدودیت دانلود دارن سخته و طول میکشه و مشکل دومش با توجه به تشابه حجمش به یک نسخه که من دارم فکر میکنم محیطش گرافیکی نیست.

----------

*armin11*,*iman.maoosh*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام مجدد و تشکر فراوان
> 
> بنده که زیاد با این چیزا راهی ندارم اما برای دیگر دوستان عرض کردم
> به پاس فرمایشات شما دانلود و تست کردم اصلا جواب نمیده 
> نرم افزاره خیلی خوبیست و بسیار زیباست اما دقیقا اخرین مرحله شکستن پسورد مگه برو نسخه کاملشو بخر 
> 
> من هم تلاش میکنم اصلشو پیداکنم و در اختیار دوستان بگذارم
> بازهم تشکر


ممنون که تست کردید. اون نسخه که در پست قبل از شما لینک دادم خیلی شبیه به همون نرم افزار هست و کاملا گرافیکی با حجم کم ... و کرک هم داره از همون استفاده کنید.

----------

*armin11*,*navidnavid*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

چقدر شلوغ شد
به  پست 4 این لینک مراجعه کنید 
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk28097/
توضیحاتش رو هم دادم
100 جواب میگیرید

----------

*armin11*,*iman.maoosh*,*navidnavid*,*nekooee*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*تاج*

----------


## armin11

> این هم نسخه اصلی
> 
> کراک شده بوتیبل
> 
> 
>  * دانلود از Fileserve* :
>   Passcape Reset Windows Password                  1.2 AE 
> 
> 
> ...



با تشکر از لطفتون 
اما لطف بفرمایید تو خود سایت اپلود کنید تا کاربران راحت تر بتوانند استفاده کنند و مشکلی هم پیش نیاید
با تشکر

----------

*navidnavid*,*nekooee*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## armin11

> *محیط 100 درصد گرافیکی هست و روی تمامی لب تاب ها و تمامی ویندوز ها هم من چک کردم.
> *


با تشکر از همه دوستان عزیز
این نرم افزاری که دوست عزیزمان فرمودن رو من از یه سایتی دانلود کردم و تستش کردم به نظر من بعد از تست چند نمونه ، این از همه بهتره
اینم لینک دانلود

هک کردن رمزعبور ویندوز با Reset Windows Password 1.2.1.195 Advanced Edition Retail

----------

*iman.maoosh*,*Padashi*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## poya.poya

*))))))***** نرم افزار ریست کردن پسورد ویندوز* ****((((((**
*
* از میان نرم افزارهایم بهترین نوع و بدون خطا را پیدا کردم*
*تا
  بعد از این کسی نگه که
  کار نکرد و ایراد داشت و نتونستم و.... 
از این حرفها !!!
**(روی صدها سیستم و انواع ویندوزهای متداول   تست کردم  و مشکلی تابحال   ندیدم )*
*هیچ برنامه ای هم لازم به نصب روی ویندوزدیگری نیست
**
فقط پوشه و فایلها را  که دانلود کرده اید 
از زیپ (رار) به درون پوشه ای بریزید
**بعد با یک نرم افزاری** (* _به نظرم" نرو" بهتر باشه که با گزینه دیتا ر__ایت شود_ *) روی یک سی دی رایت کنید
توجه داشته باشید برای عدم اشکال دربوت سیستم ی که میخواهید پسورد آن را بردارید
**یک جا با پوشه روی سی دی رایت نکنید* *

پنج تکه  فایل و پوشه به نامهای :*
*I386
WIN51IP
poya.poya irantk.ir*
*WIN51IP
BOOTFONT**
بطور آزاد ، درون کادر " نرو" برای رایت بریزید 
*(معمولا من خودم وقتی با نرو کار میکنم  فایل ها را به زبان ساده سیاه میکنم 
وبعد همه را با موس میکشم درون کادر نرو)

**^* این سی دی را رایت کنید  که حتما  روزی بدرتان خواهد خورد *^**

*استفاده آسان و راحت  این نرم افزار، برای کاربرانی که با دیدن محیط  " داس " فکر میکنند که دیگه دنیا به آخر رسیده و این واژه های انگلیسی سیاه و سفید چی میتونه باشه ؟!!
باید بگم اصلا ترسی از محیط داس نداشته باشید ....
 که لااقل نویسنده روسی این برنامه فکر شما هم بوده و کار با این نرم  افزار مثل آبخوردن  تهیه کرده.
کافیست فقط  بعد از بالا آمدن سیستم به وسیله سی دی که رایت شده "* _بـــوت_ *"چند بار عددهای روی کیبرد 1 یا 2 یا 3 یا.. فشار دهید


با وجود اینکه به راحتی  میشود بدون توضیح با آن کار کنید
 ولی باز برای کسانی که  زیاد حوصله  خواندن زبان انگلیسی را ندارند،  با دوربین از روی مونیتور برای اونا  عکس گرفتم تا همراه با   توضیحاتی  مختصر توی پست بعدیم   بگذارم 

**حجم فایل**
 مگابایت**
5.51

**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   لینک دانلود** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(فعال تا اول دومین ماه از سال 92)**
اگر میزان حجم نرم افزارهام  در سایتی که آپلود کردم ، بالا برود 
ممکن است این فایل و تعدادی از فایل هایم را پاک کنم.
>>فکر میکنم من گزینه الحاق فایل را ندارم لذا اگر مدیران مربوطه صلاح دانستند میتوانند در خود این سایت جهت ماندگاری  ، آپلود کنند <<


**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *آموزش تصویری پست بعدی**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

*masoud_za*,*mehdi43211*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

با تشکراز همه دوستان و همکاران عزیزو مهربانم........وبا تشکر از همه همکارانی که واقعا زحمت میکشن همکاری میکنن واقعا کمال تشکر دارم......دوستان عزیز مشکل حل شد با همون ctrl+alt و دوبار کلید deletزدن ویندوز اومد بالا ویندوزی که روش نصب بود ویندوزxp بود شاد وپیروز باشید.

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------

